# Laughing stock?



## Saltmonster (May 21, 2014)

Why are people laughing when I tell them I'm casting my penn wide spool 4/0 a 100yds off the beach,is it that hard to do?


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

You must have good-sized hands.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Imo the wider the spool the harder to control while casting on a free spool cast since your thummb has more area on the spool to control vs a Skinner spool you thumb more stationary less room for error. Plus more weight/ size which can make a unbalanced combo. Also when returning the line to the spool more area to work again when pulling a fish in. I'm sure there's other reasons I'm not a big surf caster..


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, hmmmmm, let's see..ah do you suppose you could document a casting session and post a video here? I would like to learn some pointers on surf casting like that.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

I am laughing at you now....


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

A lot of people are surprised when they find out how far they are really throwing. The only way to know for sure is to go out on a field and measure....and not with a pace count or any kind of estimation, but use an actual tool for measuring the distance. Report back with honest results. It's a win win scenario for you. You'll know what you're actually getting, and you'll gain respect from the posters here. It's a very difficult thing to accurately judge distance over open water. Even if the results showed you were only getting a humble 60 yards, it takes someone of strong character to admit they were wrong and that speaks more positively about a person than any verbal claim could ever do. If if by some odd chance you are getting it done it with that 4/0 at 100 yards- might as well have the proof to back up the claim.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

My first thought is 100 yards is farther than you think it is. 50-60 yards would be about the absolute most I could imagine, and if you've measured it, take some videos. Almost any cell phone can film a decent video these days... Distance, especially into the ocean, can be very deceptive.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Saltmonster said:


> Why are people laughing when I tell them I'm casting my penn wide spool 4/0 a 100yds off the beach,is it that hard to do?


As mentioned, it would be better if your quoted distance was a measured distance in the field.

100 yards with a 113HLW is a respectable distance, but people cast farther. You have no reason to prove anything.

Some may find the following interesting.
http://www.ulua-fishing.com/hff/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1702


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Ichabod said:


> You must have good-sized hands.


People with small hands can make a loop with a piece of large cord. The loop of cord is placed around the rod and in front of the reel. The palm of your hand is slipped into the loop and the loop is adjusted to give you a good grip when holding the reel. It's like a trigger, but locks your whole hand into position for casting.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

IPNURWATER said:


> Imo the wider the spool the harder to control while casting on a free spool cast since your thummb has more area on the spool to control vs a Skinner spool you thumb more stationary less room for error. Plus more weight/ size which can make a unbalanced combo. Also when returning the line to the spool more area to work again when pulling a fish in. I'm sure there's other reasons I'm not a big surf caster..


On larger reels, most people will thumb the edge of the spool and not the line. Others may thumb the line, but they usually pour water on the line before casting as this may reduce the thumb burn. 

Thumbing the spool or line can be reduced by using the correct viscosity oil and natural braking.

Unless the spool is really out of balance, there isn't much problem as the spool speed is relatively slow as compared to smaller reels.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

It's not the practical way of doing things, but if you adjust the drag knob accordingly with the lever.
It can operate like a casting brake plate.

Yes?
no?


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I throw a 4/0, 4/0W, an akios 757, and a sealinex HSA 40, my farthest cast with a bare 8 oz weight is 126 yards, measured with a leica rangefinder, with 8&B8, about 70-80 yards is rare, and that's with the akios, and close to that with the SHA, the 4/0's 50 yards is about max.
js


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

HStew said:


> Well, hmmmmm, let's see..ah do you suppose you could document a casting session and post a video here? I would like to learn some pointers on surf casting like that.


Yeah post a video original poster and no one will be laughing

I do have a spare high speed 4/0 loaded with 25 pound Suffix

I will put it on a 1509 with a competition butt 13'6' in length within the next few weeks and report back

If Solid7 wants to ship me his GoPro I will take a video of me doing a Beach Pendulum with the 4/0 (Where is Solid7 these days?) I will use a rubber flap to hold the spool like a tournament caster and chuck an aerodynamic 8 ounce sinker sans bait

As DonB has stated the Hawaiians use the setup for slide rigging, so it is possible with only a sinker and since old Garbo is part Hawaiian it should be a piece of cake

I did have a friend from Rodanthe Pier back in the day who could really cast a drum reel and heaver, in the summer time my friend would chuck a cut bait out on a heaver with a 4/0 and he would only get fifty or sixty yards fishing for Cobia


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

okay now chill. I can understand the poster thinking he was casting 100 yards. we all went to the parking lot with my new Penn fierce 10 ft rod and omg we were like hell yea that's got to be 100 yards!!! however we paced it and much to our dismay it really was only 50.. It sure looked farther then that! give the guy a break...


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Yes it can be done and by old guys too. I threw mine that far on the field and Tommy Farmer saw me do it. Granted, it was only an 8 oz sinker, but I still had my 30 foot 100lb mono top shot on it. My rig is on a OM 12 heavy. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

bstarling said:


> Yes it can be done and by old guys too. I threw mine that far on the field and Tommy Farmer saw me do it. Granted, it was only an 8 oz sinker, but I still had my 30 foot 100lb mono top shot on it. My rig is on a OM 12 heavy.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


Well Tommy is on here, and I do not hear him sayin you did it.. 100 yard with a 4/0 and an 8 ounce sinker I would need to see it measured. Allot of the Distance Casters used to Fish the Point, and very few of them could outcast the LOCALS with 8 and bait. They are used to 5.25 ounce weights, and have the timing down for that not 8 ounces.. Myself and Zing Pow were measured by the Sportcast Guys back in the day with 8 and simulated bait, I think Zing was averaging Around 176 Yards, and I was around 169 Yards.. On the Beach.. Until its measured it's all BS...

JAM


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Jam, I don't give a rats ass what you think. It was measured FYI.

Bill


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

For the detail minded, the cast was a measured 287 feet. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Here is my 2c. Last time before going to the beach, I wanted to be able to land my rig over the last bar, where I hooked up with some pomps under favorable wind conditions the time before. Practicing on the field I paced one out at 146 yards (not a 4/0, a spinning setup). I was really confident that I would be able to hit my target with bait, into the wind, etc. Did I toss it 146 actual yards? Idk, I figured my pacing it off was plus or minus 10 yards or so and was plenty for what I wanted.
When I got to the beach, with bait, and wind in my face, I was not able to clear the sandbar, only land it right smack dab in the middle, about 15 yards short.
So it really didn't matter how far I could say I threw it, because I was not able to throw it far enough for it to be where I needed it.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I was there Bill and did indeed see you throw the BIG reel. It was a demonstration / "hey ya'll watch this" thing and not a competition cast. If memory serves I measured the cast myself.

There is a big difference between casting any rod and reel on the field vs casting on the beach. When you add bait, poor footing and most often a stout headwind the distance drops significantly. That 287 would, IMHO drop down to 200 or less in real fishing conditions.

On a side note, 528' is a HUGE cast with 8nbait. I would like to see that myself.

Tommy 



bstarling said:


> For the detail minded, the cast was a measured 287 feet.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I was there Bill and did indeed see you throw the BIG reel. It was a demonstration / "hey ya'll watch this" thing and not a competition cast. If memory serves I measured the cast myself.
> 
> There is a big difference between casting any rod and reel on the field vs casting on the beach. When you add bait, poor footing and most often a stout headwind the distance drops significantly. That 287 would, IMHO drop down to 200 or less in real fishing conditions.
> 
> ...



This afternoon I put one of my 4/0's on a 12'6" 1508 with six inches off the tip not the butt, I wanted a more limber stick than some of my other drum rods, so I started off with training wheels

I went out in my front yard and went thru loading 8 ounces and the rod using a beach pendulum with this new 4/0 combo 

Did not make any casts yet but I am able to keep the spool from slipping when applying some heat to the rod and then backing off after the release would have been made if it was indeed a cast, instead of a dry run

It may time for a Skunk Down 4/0 competition mano y mano ...... rod for rod......

I will report back after I pop off a few sinkers and I may even tote my camera with me to show what a 4/0 competition cast blow up really looks like

I would like to see 176 yards with 8 and bait too cause I am pretty sure in all my time around drum fishing I have never seen anyone do that and that is with the understanding that on a good day I can either keep up or with an exceptional day out cast Zing Pow....after all his moniker has its origins.....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

If I remember right Jam spooled a 525 on a cast with a new's crew there filming once when he still worked at RDT. Can't remember if it was just a sinker or had bait too


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

This is the point around Christmas 2006.There was a gob wad of large sharks there. The pic is my 4/0 HLW trying to catch a large hammer that had been hanging around. Never got a run from him but it was fun watching the guy. I took off the sinker and started casting a large bluefish to him as he cruised around. He would follow it as I trolled it in, but never took a bite. 
<a href="http://s97.photobucket.com/user/wbstarling/media/OBX%20Dec%202006/IMGP0197.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/wbstarling/OBX%20Dec%202006/IMGP0197.jpg" border="0" alt="Waiting photo IMGP0197.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

I just don't even want to try casting a 4/0. Just..........................no. A jigmaster is more than I can bring myself to trying to unload with but I am always tempted to try. I won't tell anyone that they CAN'T do it. I am just saying that I don't even want to try. I might offer BStarling gas money and bait if he would cast for me for the weekend but I am not going to want to clean up that mess if I try it.

ETF


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

surfchunker said:


> If I remember right Jam spooled a 525 on a cast with a new's crew there filming once when he still worked at RDT. Can't remember if it was just a sinker or had bait too


SurfChunker Good Memory, Its on the Video Fish the Surf by Lee Samson, Dumped a 525 Mag, Loaded with 17 pound Test, used a 6 ounce Sting Silver.. Granted I had a 35 knt Back Wind.. But She was Dumped..Witnessed and Videoed.. The Good Ole Days of Fishing the Point Everyday Year Round.. I have not Thrown a Conventional since 07, no need to with all the Beach Closures.. Could not even come close to that today.. 

Garbo it was almost ten years ago, on the Beach, tail wind and it was during the rough period of SprotsCast.. They were tryin to convince us to come and Grass Cast, but all we wanted was to get measured.. Right wind makes everyone a superstar.. Hittin 8's and we also tried our Spanish Setups with 2 ounce Stings, measured around 127 yards with Sting Silvers.. Again on the Beach with a Stiff TailWind.. Wheel Tape, not paced off, tape don't lie... 

bstarling, Feelings Mutual.. 

JAM


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

JAM said:


> SurfChunker Good Memory, Its on the Video Fish the Surf by Lee Samson, Dumped a 525 Mag, Loaded with 17 pound Test, used a 6 ounce Sting Silver.. Granted I had a 35 knt Back Wind.. But She was Dumped..Witnessed and Videoed.. The Good Ole Days of Fishing the Point Everyday Year Round.. I have not Thrown a Conventional since 07, no need to with all the Beach Closures.. Could not even come close to that today..
> 
> Garbo it was almost ten years ago, on the Beach, tail wind and it was during the rough period of SprotsCast.. They were tryin to convince us to come and Grass Cast, but all we wanted was to get measured.. Right wind makes everyone a superstar.. Hittin 8's and we also tried our Spanish Setups with 2 ounce Stings, measured around 127 yards with Sting Silvers.. Again on the Beach with a Stiff TailWind.. Wheel Tape, not paced off, tape don't lie...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification on the wind

Makes sense to me

I will report back after I test run my 4/0


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

So how do we know this isn't Tommy Farmer laughing at all of our skepticism right now? He could be signed in under a fake name and be punking all of us. Heck, Tommy could hit a hundred yards with my sons Spider Man toy rod from when he was 3 years old.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Garbo, keep in mind they don't work in any way like smaller reels and they carry a LOT in inertia. Bet you can do it.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

bstarling said:


> Garbo, keep in mind they don't work in any way like smaller reels and they carry a LOT in inertia. Bet you can do it.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


I have cast a 4/0 before back in the day and the biggest issue I had was keeping the spool from slipping when I loaded the rod, I never could get a smooth powerful cast off with slipping

I have that covered now with the rubber flap trick I picked up from John Holden 

It is somewhat similar to an Abu 10000 in size just a bit taller spool and I know I can bomb my 10000 out past 100 yards without bait

I bet I can do it too

I have one 4/0 with the newer plastic spool and one 4/0 with the old metal spool

It is only one hundred yards, what is 300 feet between friends, may even have to amp it up a bit and use my 6/0

Back in 1986 the very first time I was able to stand on one end of a football field and cast thru and over the uprights on the goal post on the other end with my Magnaflex and a Abu 7000 I thought I was the MAN

My casting form back in 1986 was very similar to a man swatting at hornets after he knocked their nest down by accident

May end up magging the metal spool 4/0 before I am done......

This thread has a lot of good elements, good casters, outlandish claims, and non believers....and controversy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

lil red jeep said:


> So how do we know this isn't Tommy Farmer laughing at all of our skepticism right now? He could be signed in under a fake name and be punking all of us. Heck, Tommy could hit a hundred yards with my sons Spider Man toy rod from when he was 3 years old.


Nope, I only post as me... 

I'm on the sidelines waiting for results like everyone else.....

Tommy


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Garboman said:


> I have cast a 4/0 before back in the day and the biggest issue I had was keeping the spool from slipping when I loaded the rod, I never could get a smooth powerful cast off with slipping
> 
> I have that covered now with the rubber flap trick I picked up from John Holden
> 
> ...


Garbo, grab the right side of the reel and don't even try to use the grip behind the reel. Put your hand on there so that you can wrap a goodly portion of the thumb and part of your palm on the spool. It won't slip then. That will make a lot of difference. Mine is an aluminum spool with a mag or or so in the endplate FYI.


Bill:fishing: And the drama continues!


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey Garboman,

"I do have a spare high speed 4/0 loaded with 25 pound Suffix"
My hat is off to you. I would not try to cast a 4/0 with less than 50# mono. If you have problems with backlashes, try a soft 60# mono like Maxima or Big Game. Stay away from Ande unless you have a cost issue.

Since your desired distance is 100 yards, you may find it desirable to use thicker oil in your bearings to reduce backlashes. 80 wt gear lube does work. If that does not do it, remove the left end plate and apply STP to the outside of the bearing and on the end of the spindle. The STP will be thick at the start of the cast and thin a little during the cast. It is usually good for about 5 casts before it doesn't thicken enough before the next cast.

I have never put magnets in my 4/0 and 6/0 reels.

The following link may be of interest. If you click on angler, the equipment will be listed.

http://www.hawaiifishingnews.com/100plus.cfm?order=ID

A Newell 646 is equivalent to a Penn 114 HLW (6/0 wide)
A Newell 540, 546, 454 is equivalent to a Penn 113 HLW/HL (4/0)

Have fun,
Don


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Bill,

I have never had a problem grasping the spool other than when the line is wet. Some of the older Penn 4/0 reels had a solid cross bar across the back side. The newer ones have a notch cut in the cross bar. This allows you to get behind the spool and push forward with your thumb. It's a little different approach than pushing down with your thumb. A smooth acceleration during the cast will also be helpful.

Don


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Don B said:


> Hey Garboman,
> 
> "I do have a spare high speed 4/0 loaded with 25 pound Suffix"
> My hat is off to you. I would not try to cast a 4/0 with less than 50# mono. If you have problems with backlashes, try a soft 60# mono like Maxima or Big Game. Stay away from Ande unless you have a cost issue.
> ...


Dear Don

I am hapa houle (actually 1/8th)

My Mothers side of the family are Hawaiians, and have been in Hawaii since the beginning of time

I have never made it out there, hope to some fine day

I have a five pound bulk Spool of Suffix 25 which is why I will start out with 25, I may have to switch to higher pound test as suggested but at the moment I have about thirty yards of fifty pound test I put on the reels to act as a shock line for live bait fishing


I like the link for Ulua fishing in Hawaii "de som bad fish bra"

Some of my North Carolina OBX associates used the big Newells back in the day for slide and float rigging

Carl Newell gave me the idea to eliminate reel seats on my casting rods, most of them are just wrapped in cork tape, which feels great on my hands instead of a plastic or metal reel seat


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

JAM said:


> SurfChunker Good Memory, Its on the Video Fish the Surf by Lee Samson, Dumped a 525 Mag, Loaded with 17 pound Test, used a 6 ounce Sting Silver.. Granted I had a 35 knt Back Wind.. But She was Dumped..Witnessed and Videoed.. The Good Ole Days of Fishing the Point Everyday Year Round.. I have not Thrown a Conventional since 07, no need to with all the Beach Closures.. Could not even come close to that today..
> 
> Garbo it was almost ten years ago, on the Beach, tail wind and it was during the rough period of SprotsCast.. They were tryin to convince us to come and Grass Cast, but all we wanted was to get measured.. Right wind makes everyone a superstar.. Hittin 8's and we also tried our Spanish Setups with 2 ounce Stings, measured around 127 yards with Sting Silvers.. Again on the Beach with a Stiff TailWind.. Wheel Tape, not paced off, tape don't lie...
> 
> ...



Easy to dump line in the wind, does not prove anything went the distance.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

kingfish said:


> Easy to dump line in the wind, does not prove anything went the distance.




Not quite sure what you were thinking of....but I took it to mean he was talking about a measuring tape wheel that was walked the distance of the cast, which should give a fairly close measurement.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

kingfish said:


> Easy to dump line in the wind, does not prove anything went the distance.


OK then what happens at the Distance casting event when you have a good backwind????


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

JAM said:


> OK then what happens at the Distance casting event when you have a good backwind????



What happens is you can dump a reel if you just let it keep spooling off after the lead has hit the ground.....easy peasy...Six ounces is very close to the 175 gram tourney sinker and that record in the states is 243 meters. My penn 525 states it holds 250 meters of .40 line. Most good grade 17 pond test fishing lines are about .35. That would equate to a 525 with more than 900 feet of line. So either the reel you dumped was fed to the wind, under spooled or you made the best cast ever "measured" in the states, for sure with 6oz. 

Just for the record, the same year of your US record cast and potential world record cast, my 12 year old daughter threw 2 ounces at a Sportcast tournament a little over 146 yards........measured.......conditions of 12 mph backwind, she got you by 20 yds. hehe


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

I skateboarded a lot when I was growing up I ending up being pretty damn good at it. Never as good as this one guy we skated with though. He was by far one of the best skaters I've ever seen, probably could have gone pro. But he never did a competition or was never judged. He didn't care he just did it because it was his love. I'm not trying to dis comp casters I have much respect far and away better than I could ever do. My point is some of the best casters in the world may have never been recorded or judged they do it for the love. I hear many of them used to hang at the point. Not trying to disrespect anyone here just my thoughts.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Saltmonster.

I have to ask, what kind of rig and bait do you have tied to the end of your line when you fish with the 4/0?

100 yards with that reel is a big cast, but as has been mentioned, measure your cast on land and see.

BlaineO


----------



## Saltmonster (May 21, 2014)

I use a 18" steel leader rig with a fixed 10oz pyramid sinker,the rod is a Rainshadow 13' sur1569


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

What size bait accompanies the above setup?


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

jakuka said:


> A lot of people are surprised when they find out how far they are really throwing. The only way to know for sure is to go out on a field and measure.....


I agree, I come from a family of contractors and worked in construction for 13 years. I'm amazed at the poor distance judgement people have, but they don't live and work in a world of constant measurement. You may be over estimating your distance.

I'm not laughing at you though. You may have a killer setup, great rod and super technique, I've seen claims from custom rod makers of casts more than twice that distance.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Yakkin said:


> I agree, I come from a family of contractors and worked in construction for 13 years. I'm amazed at the poor distance judgement people have, but they don't live and work in a world of constant measurement. You may be over estimating your distance.


Yeah, spatial matters can really play tricks on your eye to throw you off. As for me, the only people I know that are somewhat accurate are people that spend a lot of time practicing or working around various known distances. I used to do archery competitively, and those guys know their distances pretty well. I don't compete on the casting field, but the guys I've met that do were also pretty good at judging distance. But all of that gets thrown out the window with distance over water, especially in the surf. Guessing over flat ground is one thing, but it's almost an optical illusion to try and guess amongst moving currents, rolling swells, and breaking waves. 


Saltmonster, you can call me one of the doubters, but I say that in a nice way, not an insulting way. Even in a favorable wind throwing that 4/0 with an 18" bite leader, fixed 10oz. sinker, plus bait 100 yards in the surf make it a task for the gods. I'm not saying you're lying, just that you may be surprised if you get a chance to measure it. I don't think anyone should feel ashamed for misjudging a cast made over water. A certain amount of experience is required to be tossing a rig like that with any kind of success. So while I politely doubt the 100 yard mark in the surf, I don't doubt that you're still making a respectable cast given all that's considered.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

.............Geezer alert....back in the old, old days of pin rigging..few piers allowed the 2 rod system..SOOOO.....WE CAST WHATEVER WE FISHED..don't ask me why but a 8 oz. pyramid would hold all day.....not now!..blues. shad, haden, popeyes whatever...
anyhooo....I have cast 3/0, 4/0's, 6/0's 68's and anything else that would catch a fish..I had a 12' 5 in. Lami.....
There was a very short man who fished with us who CASTED A 9/0 on a short solid glass rod...HE WAS A MAN!!!!...and he had done it enough that he had his timing down and could put it in a tight hole time after time....and HE CAUGHT FISH....
This DISTANCE EQUIPMENT came from boys that just couldn't cast!!!.....and had to have something else to fish with...


----------



## Saltmonster (May 21, 2014)

*Casting 1,2 &3*



Loner said:


> .............Geezer alert....back in the old, old days of pin rigging..few piers allowed the 2 rod system..SOOOO.....WE CAST WHATEVER WE FISHED..don't ask me why but a 8 oz. pyramid would hold all day.....not now!..blues. shad, haden, popeyes whatever...
> anyhooo....I have cast 3/0, 4/0's, 6/0's 68's and anything else that would catch a fish..I had a 12' 5 in. Lami.....
> There was a very short man who fished with us who CASTED A 9/0 on a short solid glass rod...HE WAS A MAN!!!!...and he had done it enough that he had his timing down and could put it in a tight hole time after time....and HE CAUGHT FISH....
> This DISTANCE EQUIPMENT came from boys that just couldn't cast!!!.....and had to have something else to fish with...


Igot home from my construction job of 21years and grabbed my rod (Poseidon)an loaded it in the truck.went to an old golf driving range a set up,took my bushnell yardage pro an shot som distances,1st cast was 298',2nd cast was343',3rdwas??popp off so I wet home.iussd same rig except put a tennis ball on hook for bait?!?!?!?! Video Will come Later!!!!


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Congratulations! In case anyone questions the accuracy of the Yardage Pro, it is +/- 1 yard. It looks like you are on your way. Do you have an immediate goal (say 130 yards?).

Don


----------



## Saltmonster (May 21, 2014)

Don B said:


> Congratulations! In case anyone questions the accuracy of the Yardage Pro, it is +/- 1 yard. It looks like you are on your way. Do you have an immediate goal (say 130 yards?).
> 
> Don


Don't know if I can get any more distance was putting everything I had in it,almost hurt myself lol!and the tennis ball is a lot lighter than my usual bait


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Nice casting SM.

Tommy


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

Saltmonster said:


> I use a 18" steel leader rig with a fixed 10oz pyramid sinker,the rod is a Rainshadow 13' sur1569


Where is the fixed sinker attached at? 18" away from the hook? or at the hook?


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Saltmonster said:


> Don't know if I can get any more distance was putting everything I had in it,almost hurt myself lol!and the tennis ball is a lot lighter than my usual bait


Make the casts a little less powerful. After a few times at the field, your distance will increase. And most important, do not hurt yourself.


----------



## Saltmonster (May 21, 2014)

Don B said:


> Make the casts a little less powerful. After a few times at the field, your distance will increase. And most important, do not hurt yourself.


Going to keep practicing and maybe try some different rig setups,maybe try some new bearings.be really nice if I could cast the 4/0 as far as my Daiwa 30


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Saltmonster said:


> Going to keep practicing and maybe try some different rig setups,maybe try some new bearings.be really nice if I could cast the 4/0 as far as my Daiwa 30


SM,

Be careful with the bearings. It sounds like you have a decent casting configuration now. New and faster bearings can make it an uncontrollable beast.

I don't agree with the previous comment to make the casts less powerful. Just focus on starting your cast a little slower and finishing faster. A small change in the timing of your cast can make a difference in distance. Kinda like driving a sports car through a curve, in slow and out fast. This also makes it easier to maintain your grip because the sinker is already moving forward when you apply the real power.

Again, very good casting.

Tommy


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Saltmonster said:


> Why are people laughing when I tell them I'm casting my penn wide spool 4/0 a 100yds off the beach,is it that hard to do?


Video please?????


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Saltmonster said:


> Igot home from my construction job of 21years and grabbed my rod (Poseidon)an loaded it in the truck.went to an old golf driving range a set up,took my bushnell yardage pro an shot som distances,1st cast was 298',2nd cast was343',3rdwas??popp off so I wet home.iussd same rig except put a tennis ball on hook for bait?!?!?!?! Video Will come Later!!!!


Well, finally went to the field with a 4/0 and was somewhat disappointed with my results. 90, 95, 107, 107, backlash, 107, backlash. 
As can be seen, the backlashes limited my distance.

Reel - Penn 113HLW
Rod - Purglas 400/5 
Sinker - 200 gram (7 ounce)
Line - Backing Cortland 50 to 80 lb range, top shot unknown rigid about 125 to 150 lb.
Cast - Pendulum with out swing to about 7 o'clock
Wind - Less than 5 mph, from the right and slightly dehind
Measuring device - TruPulse laser with accuracy of +/- 6 inches

Comments:
Since it has been some time since casting larger reels and I did not want to injure myself, I started in casting with a lesser than normal amount of power. hence the progression of 90, 95, 107. Due to the top shot and resultant backlashes, it was not possible for me to cast beyond 107 yards. 

The reel was semi vintage. The spool was black and the frame was multi piece. There is no notch in the frame's back bar. After setting in disuse for several sears, the reel still ran smooth and quiet. 

The line on the reel was set up for larger fish. An Australian plait forming two lines joined the Cortland backing to the top shot with back to back uni knots. It was the characteristic of the top shot in having 6 to 10 coils lift at one time during the cast, which was immediately followed by another 10 coils. This was my limiting factor in getting greater distance.

Although the Purglas 400/5 was initially an unlimited rod, a more realistic maximum casting weight is 8 ounces. I was able to achieve good loading of the rod with 7 ounces.

To achieve greater distance, I would need to replace the top shot or add heavier oil to the bearings or do both. I will probably dig through things to find a 113HLW with mono loaded. Due to my schedule, that could be August.

That's two for two casting 4/0 reels over 100 yards. Garboman could make it a sweep. We'll have to wait for his report.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

FWIW: One thing that I did with my HLW was to put a few mags in the side plate. I don't really recall how many but best as I recall it is 3 or 4 3/8" high power magnets. That really did take the fluff out of the cast. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi Bill,

In the past I was always able to control the reel with the proper oil and mono line. The line on this reel was very unusual in that it was a stiff braid with a plastic or teflon coating. When I was clearing the backlashes, the line would form rings on the ground about 6 inches in diameter. If I get the urge to cast a 4/0 again, I will dig deeper for a reel that is filled with mono.

Apex Magnets does offer a nice selection at inexpensive prices.
http://www.apexmagnets.com/magnets/discs


----------



## Saltmonster (May 21, 2014)

Tommy said:


> SM,
> 
> Be careful with the bearings. It sounds like you have a decent casting configuration now. New and faster bearings can make it an uncontrollable beast.
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice it's helped me be more consistent


----------

